# My recent changes



## jakemon (Jul 22, 2014)

Greeting all, I think I am blessed to have found this forum.

4 years ago, I started having severe heartburn that would not go away. My bowels sounded like I had an animal living in there, like a creaky door. It was pretty embarrassing having a conversation with someone in a quite setting.  When my symptoms got worse, my g/f convinced my to see a GI doc who them performed a colonoscopy. There were a couple pallops which got snipped but everything else was negative. Due to my GERD, my throat was also stretched out so I could swallow better. I was prescribed benzyl for the IBS and protonox for the GERD. I also hacked the head of my bed up, which helps a lot.

A few months ago, the GERD symptoms have retuned so they performed an endoscopy. Again, a few pallops were snipped and nothing negative.

Over the past few weeks my symptoms have really gotten bad. I am bloated out. Feels like I need to purge but can't, last week I went 4 days without purging and when I did, it came out flat. I will get boats of flatulence. I took a trip up north last week and farted through 3 states.  The most alarming symptom is nightsweats. I wake up and the bed is soaked ! I have tried blowing the ceiling fan on me to no avail. I have abdominal pain, which calms down with pamin. If I take too much pamin, I really get locked up. And I guess the part of this whole recent episode is I am thoroughly exhausted. I have been sleeping 12 hours/day. I am afraid to call my GI doc b/c over there, if you have any kind of symptoms at all, I feel like they won't work with you and all the do is schedule another endoscopy. This will cost me a couple thousand out of pocket.

Would anyone have some general recommendations to get mew back on my feet ?


----------

